# Anyone doing jujitsu in Victoria, British Columbia??



## Jesse (Mar 8, 2007)

Moving out to the island in acouple of months and I'm looking for some good dojo's to join. Currently I'm learning the art of kokusai jujitsu. I know that it is a very rare style and I know it will be hard to find that style anywhere else. But even CJA (Canadian Jujitsu Association) will be good. 
Just looking to see if anyone is in a Victoria dojo right now.

Thanks everyone
-Jesse-


----------



## Saitama Steve (Mar 13, 2007)

There is a branch dojo of Hontai Yoshin-ryu jujutsu out on Vancouver Island, British Columbia. It is headed by Mr. Mirek Nowak. 


The Official Hontai Yoshin-ryu webpage Check the Canada shibu dojo page.

Hope this helps.


----------

